# A New Arrival



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Just got this in today. It's going in the watch shop tomorrow to have it's battery replaced as it looks like I'd have to remove the stem to access the movement and I'm not that brave. On the other hand if it doesn't run with a new battery it'll become a learning experience for me.



























BTW can anyone tell me how to remove the stem if I have to?









This is what I'm looking at.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

rondeco said:


> Hi Larry ,
> 
> Nice looking watch , in good nick too eh ?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Ron.







I'll reconsider the trip to the watch shop and try exposing the movement myself tonight after work.

The watch itself looks to be in pretty good condition overall. It's only flaw so far is with the acrylic crystal.....there are some very small, fine marks that appear to be stress cracks over time probably originating from when the crystal was formed at the factory. If I had to guess I'd say it was shaped at too low of a temperature. I'll try capture what I can see in a photo.

Thanks once again for detailing how to remove the stem. I appreciate the advice


----------

